# L144 breading behind circulation filter.



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

I think my L144 pleco's have laid some egg's in behind a filter I have in my 50 Gallon. Lots of other things in there so if I want them to survive whats my best course of action? Willing to relocate what ever I need to. Have 3 feeder goldfish in the tank 4 Denisonii Barbs, 2 Chinese algae eaters, 1 Redtail shark, 1 apple snail, 1 trapdoor Japanese snail, Along with 5 Concolor Cory's.


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Congrats! I think move everything except the corys to a diff tank, and put a pre filter sponge over the filter intake to keep the fry from getting sucked in.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

That first pic, looks like an albino bushynose male!? IMO....


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

It is the male they were switching off sitting in that spot but seems like they were eaten because they are now gone.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

the males are the ones who protect the eggs. get yourself a breeding cave and you'll have fry in no time.


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Will do thanks for the advice! Where is the best place to find those breading caves? I'm guessing any old gardening centre is good that has porcelain pots and accessories but does anybody have any luck finding them cheap?


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

there are members and probably sponsors on here that make and sell them. do a search in the classifieds for one that is close to you.


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Canadian aquatics was only one I found with a quick search. I shall try some gardening stores and see if i can find something.


----------



## dmaobc (Apr 24, 2010)

How big is the L144 ? Thanks.


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

4 inch's roughly if you want to be generous with all the fins a bit more. Usually is in some sort of tight spot a little curled tho so id say 4' realistically.


----------

